
Ask HN: Where is the next destination for skilled immigrants? - m00dy
After Trump and Brexit, Where should immigrants go ?
======
informatimago
What about staying in one's country and developing its local economy, instead
of filling the pockets of the 0.01% in the USA?

------
Vinsalg
Canada

------
bsvalley
here -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13507048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13507048)

